# Maine moose tags



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome animal!!! Outstanding work and way to capitalize on a once in a lifetime opportunity.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow what a prize!!!
Good luck out west, you sure are off to a great start this fall!


----------



## BallsDeep (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanx to all.. I should have said it was a terrible time That way when my 3 yr wait to be able to apply again is up. Not so many NR will be trying for a tag.. But I do have a few buddies that promised me they would put me as the sub if they get theirs, so let's hope lightning strikes again soon.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice bull! Congrats 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

BallsDeep said:


> I leave in 9 days for my Maine moose hunt.. First year to apply and got my bull tag for zone 8.. Trust me the tag price is WAY better then the $1,500 in tags that I had to pay for my Montana elk/muley hunt. Only 30 days left till Montana:coolgleam


Wow, congratulations..........there is hope.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

BallsDeep said:


> I leave in 9 days for my Maine moose hunt.. First year to apply and got my bull tag for zone 8.. Trust me the tag price is WAY better then the $1,500 in tags that I had to pay for my Montana elk/muley hunt. Only 30 days left till Montana:coolgleam


Best of luck to you :evil:


----------

